# 48x18x18 spare?



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

So - what would you put in it?

I don't want cichlids ( hopefully have a 36" bow front for them coming this weekend lol )

Want something pretty, maybe planted and something that the kids can help with ( they too scared of the oscars lmao )

Have got filtration, heating etc all here so basically everything needed to build it up


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

How about rainbow fish, very colourful, active, good characters and and are not difficult to look after, theres quite a few rainbows to choose from, boesemani, dwarf neon, red, slender, turquiose, yellow and some others cant think of their names.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Kids want goldfish! I say no as a tank that big is only going to allow them maybe 4 at most!

Am seriously tempted to nab the tank for a albino oscar to be honest. I recently lost my big fella and wouldn't like to put one straight back into my main tank


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

What kind of water do yoiu have in your area? hard or soft?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

We are in a hard water area. I considered discus but finding them ready fir hard water us hard I was told?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd go with goldfish... a couple of fancies all the way

I wouldn't put an oscar in a tank that size.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Why not an oscar in that size? The tank is bang on the money size wise for a adult oscar living alone according to all of the oscar sites out there?

As i said, i prefer not to go with goldfish and would much prefer something a little more interesting lol


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

brittone05 said:


> Why not an oscar in that size? The tank is bang on the money size wise for a adult oscar living alone according to all of the oscar sites out there?
> 
> As i said, i prefer not to go with goldfish and would much prefer something a little more interesting lol


They reach 14+ inches- doesn't leave much turning room imo.

Goldfish can be right characters


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

That's a 75 gallon tank and it is adequate to house an Oscar easily. If you have Cichlids or plan on getting them, don't force them into a 36" tank and give the 4 footer to some Goldfish....give the Cichlids the bigger tank, as most people would do. What do you have besides an Oscar and what is your largest tank?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

It's just over 250l.

I'm by no means saying that it's a small tank, but I personally wouldn't keep a 14" fish in it.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i was tempted to say a trio of fancy (not common/comet as they would out grow it) goldfish in there, but as you said planted i figured you wouldnt be interested. goldfish do however have a lot of character, and come in some very beautiful colours. they also require very heavy filtration, a good quality varied sinking diet, and would need large weekly water changes with a gravel vac every time. 

i think i have to agree with the rainbows idea, so many different colours, and the tank is a great size for them IMO. they also do great in planted set-ups. mine always used to spawn in my wisteria plants :2thumb: i used to have dwarf neon rainbows in a group of 12, bosemani, blue, red, and another type i cant remember the name of, they were all stunning together. 

i wouldnt house an oscar in there. i wouldnt want such a big fish confined to such a comparitively (sp?) small space. as said, at 14" its going to really push the turning room in there IMO.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Guys, GUYS!!! Let's just stop for a minute and see what her stock-list is composed of already....chances of her having fish already that may be inappropriately housed would out-prioritize getting MORE fish. We are making suggestions without even having enough information to base them off of. Let's wait for her to answer my question before we suggest getting ANYTHING new until we are sure that the current species are housed correctly.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i have to agree and disagree with a few of yous a 48"x18"x18" is perfectly fine for an oscar a 14" fish wouldnt have a problem turning in a 18" wide tank think of it the fishes 2" smaller than the tanks width : victory: but as victor said i would be interested to see the ops answer :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Victor Creed said:


> Guys, GUYS!!! Let's just stop for a minute and see what her stock-list is composed of already....chances of her having fish already that may be inappropriately housed would out-prioritize getting MORE fish. We are making suggestions without even having enough information to base them off of. Let's wait for her to answer my question before we suggest getting ANYTHING new until we are sure that the current species are housed correctly.


Oh LordVictor - take care not to become saddle sore on your high horse there 

To assume i house my fish poorly or incorrectly is very out of order I feel although you and your assumptions and attitude tend to wander round the fish section a lot I have read!

I currentlyhave a 6x2x2 housing a 8" pair of tiger oscars, a 6" plec and a upside down cat.

I have a 50"x32"x24" housing an albino oscar, red oscar, plac and upside down sailfin cat.

The "empty" 4 footer is perfectly adequate for a 4" albino oscar to go into regardless of anyones opinion.

that is the joy of RFUK, you say an animal that can grow large and people "assume" that you are buying it fully grown.

And incase you wonder Victor - I run FX5's on my tanks, extra power heads for water movement, air pumps, Fluval heaters and so forth. The oscars get 25% water changes twice weekly and I run water tests weekly also to be sure I never get a nasty surprise.

( EDIt - thabnks Goldie - will look into rainbows although I feel something with abit of size would be better right now as hubby struggles to see the smaler fish lol Considerig perhaps starting the slow progression of turning it into marine? )


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

brittone05 said:


> Oh LordVictor - take care not to become saddle sore on your high horse there
> 
> To assume i house my fish poorly or incorrectly is very out of order I feel although you and your assumptions and attitude tend to wander round the fish section a lot I have read!
> 
> ...



You should have just said that last WEEK when you made the thread asking for advice, Genius. Why would you expect us to be able to give advice without proper information in the 1st place??? This is how a forum works, either get used to it, or BOUNCE, Sweetie.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Victor Creed said:


> You should have just said that last WEEK when you made the thread asking for advice, Genius. Why would you expect us to be able to give advice without proper information in the 1st place??? This is how a forum works, either get used to it, or BOUNCE, Sweetie.


 
mmm! i dont really see why the op should have said that as the question was what to put in a 48"x18"x18" so why is the other tanks that the op ownes anything to do with it ??? 

or was it just you being mystic meg again thinking the op wasnt keeping their fish right ???

is this how a forum works because if im right you ask questions and get answers not assuming that the ops not looking after their animals :notworthy:


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> mmm! i dont really see why the op should have said that as the question was what to put in a 48"x18"x18" so why is the other tanks that the op ownes anything to do with it ???
> 
> or was it just you being mystic meg again thinking the op wasnt keeping their fish right ???
> 
> is this how a forum works because if im right you ask questions and get answers not assuming that the ops not looking after their animals :notworthy:


Yes this is how a Forum work when you are someone such as myself who notices 1/10 fish kept in the aquaria is actually housed correctly. Perhaps if there were more people who housed fish properly it wouldn't be such a prominent thought on my mind all the time. This does not happen on American Fish Forums often. Fortunately, I APPROVE of her housing and species, and she gets a "bye" via doing thing CORRECT. The only stupid question is a question that is never asked.


And DON'T jump up and try to act like Mr. Savior when you were JUST as interested to see what her answer was as I was, you Benedict Arnold-wannabee. POSER.


----------



## Slackey (Dec 8, 2009)

Victor Creed said:


> That's a 75 gallon tank and it is adequate to house an Oscar easily. If you have Cichlids or plan on getting them, don't force them into a 36" tank and give the 4 footer to some Goldfish....give the Cichlids the bigger tank, as most people would do. What do you have besides an Oscar and what is your largest tank?


 
For someone that is very opinionated about how people keep their fish maybe you should offer correct advice:whistling2:

A 48x18x18 tank is actually nearer 56 Uk gallons or 67 US gallons or 255 Litres. This is not allowing for displacement from substrate, decor, equipment etc. So 75 gallons is a HUGE over statement. Maybe some of your fish are housed in inappropriately small tanks if your maths are this far out.

Also you assume that because the OP says she is going to house cichlids in a 36" tank they must be monsters??? Ever heard of dwarf cichlids or maybe the OP only plans to house one or two medium sized specimens!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Victor take your head out of your hoop for once. you are a pompous know-it-all who annoys people here profusely!

I have been around on RFUk long enough to know how a forum works thank you very much and WHYYYY would i discus my other tanks when the question was clear 

"IDEAS OF WAT TO DO WITH SPARE TANK"

Get over yourself hun - you could actually be quitea likeable source of info if you did!

Oh an would like to add that a 36" tank is not unsuitable for cichlids at al, it is fine for the smaller breeds of Malawi


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

Slackey said:


> For someone that is very opinionated about how people keep their fish maybe you should offer correct advice:whistling2:
> 
> A 48x18x18 tank is actually nearer 56 Uk gallons or 67 US gallons or 255 Litres. This is not allowing for displacement from substrate, decor, equipment etc. So 75 gallons is a HUGE over statement. Maybe some of your fish are housed in inappropriately small tanks if your maths are this far out.
> 
> Also you assume that because the OP says she is going to house cichlids in a 36" tank they must be monsters??? Ever heard of dwarf cichlids or maybe the OP only plans to house one or two medium sized specimens!


You are an IDIOT, please silence yourself in the presence of a Lord. Tell that to my 75 gallon tank I have in my basement, I think it would laugh at you. And if ANYTHING, not allowing for displacement by rocks, decor gravel, etc just proves my point FURTHER. Are all you British people as dumb as your lackies imply? Get a clue and while you're at it, go back to school, NOOB.


@ Brit - I had no choice but to question your judgment after you praised another user for their "magnificent" tank containing several Cichlids that reach over 10" and the tank was only 55 U.S. gallons ON TOP OF keeping SA/CA Cichlids with Rift lake species, so YOU are the one who needs to remove your head from YOUR arse and stop being so arrogant. YOUR actions are what draws such a response from me and until now you have not demonstrated that you are a capable individual. Sorry....YOUR fault, not mine. Suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Suck it uip and deal with it - who exactly are you?

I didn't "praise" their keeping - not once did i say wowww your tank is amazing! What i did say, however, was that unless you were fully aware of the situation then you shouldn't comment negatively. the tank pics were 2 years old for Lord's sake. And in the UK, I know of several people who have successfully kept SA species with Rift lake species so i wasn't being "incapable" as you so suggest.

You need not questionmy judgement Victor, I do right by my fish. they get the best of everything to the point of, on occasion, extreme accordig ot my husbands bank account! 

i have a further tank arriving this week - another 6x2x2 as a spare for in the garage that i can keep running as an emergency back up with the generator hooked up to it also in case we have a bad power cut.


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

brittone05 said:


> Suck it uip and deal with it - who exactly are you?
> 
> I didn't "praise" their keeping - not once did i say wowww your tank is amazing! What i did say, however, was that unless you were fully aware of the situation then you shouldn't comment negatively. the tank pics were 2 years old for Lord's sake. And in the UK, I know of several people who have successfully kept SA species with Rift lake species so i wasn't being "incapable" as you so suggest.
> 
> ...




And?



What's your point besides being an annoying female who's obviously craving some attention? Tell your husband to use his big bank account and buy you a few books discussing how bad of an idea it is to keep SA/CA Cichlids with Rift Lake species......I'll go quote your post if you wanna try and back out of what you said, Missy....The size of your pocketbook does not validate the expansiveness of your brain.....and like I said.....



"arrogant"


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Victor Creed said:


> You are an IDIOT, please silence yourself in the presence of a Lord. Tell that to my 75 gallon tank I have in my basement, I think it would laugh at you. And if ANYTHING, not allowing for displacement by rocks, decor gravel, etc just proves my point FURTHER. Are all you British people as dumb as your lackies imply? Get a clue and while you're at it, go back to school, NOOB.


What the F are you on about Meldrew?

48X18X18, filled to the brim _without_ displacement is about 243 litres, or 52 UK gallons. If you have a tank that size which holds more water, I assume it's filled with some sort of D2O?

What are you on about with displacement? He is saying the _maximum_ it can be is that amount - with displacement it will go _down_ not up :|


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

AshMashMash said:


> What the F are you on about Meldrew?
> 
> 48X18X18, filled to the brim _without_ displacement is about 243 litres, or 52 UK gallons. If you have a tank that size which holds more water, I assume it's filled with some sort of D2O?
> 
> What are you on about with displacement? He is saying the _maximum_ it can be is that amount - with displacement it will go _down_ not up :|



I always specifically say U.S. Gallons........ why would I go by U.K. gallon if I am in America?


You are right....my 75 U.S. Gallon tank is actually 48x18x21.....I stand corrected. I should start making more mistake PURPOSELY just to see if 1/2 of these people are as sharp as the claim to be. No offense Ash...I have the utmost respect for you as a proffessional.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Victor - I do not need you to quote me thanks and what the hell my husband has to do with this I don't know.

One thing I ain't starved of is attention thanks although I think you may be being starved of something to create all this pent up aggression of yours 

Not getting into a bitch fest with someone who i will never meet, have no knowledge of and, quite frankly, am not that bothered about :blush:

Have a good day Victor! Morning Ashmashmashmashmashmashhhhh xx

( and 52 UK gallons is only 64 US gallons, not 75 )


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Victor Creed said:


> I always specifically say U.S. Gallons........ why would I go by U.K. gallon if I am in America?


Whatever, US gallons it makes no difference. 

(48 X 18 X 18 X 2.5 X 2.5 X 2.5)/1000 = 243 litres. 

243/3.79 = *64* US gallons. 

So again, do you use normal water?


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

brittone05 said:


> Victor - I do not need you to quote me thanks and what the hell my husband has to do with this I don't know.
> 
> One thing I ain't starved of is attention thanks although I think you may be being starved of something to create all this pent up aggression of yours
> 
> ...


Why don't YOU tell ME what he has to do with anything......YOU were the one who brought up his "BIG CHECKBOOK" and "MASSIVE BANK ACCOUNT"

....Snob. How typical female to bring something up then act like you have no idea what is going on after you have been made to look like a fool.....after YOU brought it up. Hurry up....go edit you posts before I quote you on spouting more stupidity.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

what the f*** areyou on! i said they get the best of everything to the point of, on occasion, extreme accordig ot my husbands bank account!

That in no way states that he has a FAT CHECKBOOK or MASSIVE BANK ACCOUNT - just that he moans a lot about me spending money we don't have on things the fish don'tneed. there is a huge difference Victor.

and i don't edit my posts to remove things only to add!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Victor Creed said:


> I always specifically say U.S. Gallons........ why would I go by U.K. gallon if I am in America?
> 
> 
> You are right....my 75 U.S. Gallon tank is actually 48x18x21.....I stand corrected. I should start making more mistake PURPOSELY just to see if 1/2 of these people are as sharp as the claim to be. No offense Ash...I have the utmost respect for you as a proffessional.


You edited after I quoted. 

Exactly, it's not 48X18X18... anyone else would have just realised the maths was wrong and not got into such a hissy fit about it. 

Currently I don't have respect for you - your posting style has gotten worse and worse since you began posting! And now, not just in this thread but in general, it's pretty awful. 

Take a step back and try giving some friendly normal advice without trying to make everyone else look the fool - it only makes you look a fool.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

you know what I think I shall close this and perhaps we can all start again.............. nicely


----------

